# Where to stay - Axminster/Lyme Regis



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking for a recommendation for a site or CL/CS in the Axminster/Lyme Regis area for Easter.

Oh, and is the River Cottage canteen in Axminster worth a visit?

Thanks


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Can recommend Manor Fields Farm C&CC at Lyme Regis. Small site handy for walking into Lyme Regis, very friendly owners.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC's Charmouth site - actually north of LR?
Have you tried a PM to Nukeadmin? - he lives down south Devon way 8)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.

A lot of places are busy as it's Easter. But we've managed to book into The Shrubbery.


----------

